

US Court Rules That Kim Dotcom Is a 'Fugitive' and Thus DOJ Can Take His Money - paralelogram
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20150227/18171630168/us-court-rules-that-kim-dotcom-is-fugitive-thus-doj-can-take-his-money.shtml

======
spacemanmatt
What a crock, just because their extradition efforts unraveled in a puff of
official fraud.

